# Pepper plants from seed, when to start?



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

The past couple of years I've done some pepper plants from seed and they're always way behind my store bought ones. How early do you start your seeds? To start the seeds I use the pods in the plastic green house style tubs. Is there such a thing as starting to early? I'm afraid raising them indoors will make them weak and stringy/thin. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes weak and stringy is a possibility-caused by too much fertilizer and too little light.

Id think about 9-10 weeks before plant out day. Last 10 days would be hardening off-outside days and inside nights.

In case you want to plant celery-do it now. Takes couple weeks (or more) to germinate. If you never planted it-do it-soon.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a HUGE fan of hot peppers. Here's a site that I also talk on that would be able to help you out with your plants. VERY informative. 
www.thehotpepper.com

Also, here's a link to a hotsauce I made last week on there.:evilsmile
http://www.thehotpepper.com/showthread.php?t=4604

Now I'm glad you mentioned this stuff. I've gotta order my jalokia seeds this week.


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

plant them now,same for your tomatoes.find a warm spot with lots of light or use a grow light.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Do what fast said go to that hotpepper site its great I too am a member on it I am also trying my 1st batch of pepper plants this yr


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Anyone tried growing the Naga Jalokia or Bhut Jolokia?? Some reports put these ahead of the Habanero on the scoville scale.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just planted some Bhut Jolokia seeds yesterday and have some Naga Morich seeds I will plant once the other seedlings sprout hopefully they will germinate im planning on growing 17 variety's this spring


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Ausable Junkie said:


> Anyone tried growing the Naga Jalokia or Bhut Jolokia?? Some reports put these ahead of the Habanero on the scoville scale.


 I was supposed to plant mine by now..I'm STILL waiting though. I think I may be to late this year on getting them started. I haven't tried a whole Naga or Bhut yet, but I've had it dried.(Naga) The stuff is AWESOME!! It's quite a bit hotter than a habanero too. Honestly the flavor is pretty amazing as well. I know the Bhut Jalokia if if grown in the proper conditions with the right soil will produce a pepper that's over 1,000,000 Scoville units. I think that's about 3 times the heat of a habanero. Also, a jalapeno is only rated about about say 8,000 scoville units or so. Also, if you guys are interested. Cajohns makes an OUTSTANDING sauce with Naga Jalokia powder in it. It's also got some Red Savina Habaneros, regulare habs, and fatali peppers in it. I would like it a little hotter (More naga powder) However, it's still got a really good bite for a chili head and the taste is phenominal. I'd recommend going to the Cajohs site and ordering a bottle. Kind of pricey, but very tastey. Very good on pizza too.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Just planted 120 tomato seeds. 9 different varieties, 6 of which are heirlooms. The seed company backordered some of our chiles so i'll wait for them all to show up before i plant 'em.

We'll have habaneros, ring-o-fire cayennes, and Bulgarian carrots (not a carrot, just looks like one) for our hot chiles. I'll use my smoker on the anchos/poblanos and the Peruvian purples for chipotle and mole ingredients.


Anyone interested in a chile seed swap??
I'm sure we'll have some seeds left over after planting. I'll have some of the 5 varieties I mentioned left over and would like to trade for some we don't have. Or, I can trade some of our tomato seeds.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Right now the only garden I can have is one that my mother-in-law lets me grow in the corner of her garden for now. That means I'm limited to peppers for now. Her husband grows a bunch of peppers and gives me some habs, cayennes, ect. However, I really want to grow these jalokias. STILL waiting on the seeds. I was supposed to swap a recipe with a guy for them and I'm still waiting. I did hear from him a couple days ago.......So hopefully soon though. I think I'm ordering them from a seed dealer next year though. I like the really hot stuff, but a couple of those sound good though. In other words I like all peppers and would try them for taste.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

one tip on hot peppers in general hot weather make for hotter peppers and dont over water them.....hot and dry before they are ready is best ....id be starting them now if i had the room.....


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

walleyeman2006 said:


> one tip on hot peppers in general hot weather make for hotter peppers and dont over water them.....hot and dry before they are ready is best ....id be starting them now if i had the room.....



ausable what types of chiles do you need I have 17 types of seed send a pm if you want a list of mine


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

walleyeman2006 said:


> one tip on hot peppers in general hot weather make for hotter peppers and dont over water them.....hot and dry before they are ready is best ....id be starting them now if i had the room.....


 That's very true. They seem to produce better and are hotter when they are just left to be outside. Obviously if they are drying you've gotta water them, but the less water the better.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

I always plant on St. Patricks day, give or take one day. The nurseries, I believe, go a bit sooner as theirs are usually a bit larger and "woodier". 

I plant 12 Nagas, 12 Tepin, 12 Red Savina, 12 Thai sun and 200 Super Cayenne II. And I keep them under lights until they are all ready to harden off in the right weather.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Careful with habenero's and those other hotties,,, I planted hab's a few years ago,,,,,, they killed everything within 4 ft of them,,, including the grass and weeds:yikes:. 

As for Burksees' question,,, I know this is the time to start seeds. Personally,, I don't even bother with 'em anymore. Too much work and the plants always seem weaker and smaller.


----------

